# 1944 MB Willys Jeep



## woljags (Mar 24, 2011)

I thought you might be interested in one of my larger projects that i sold recently














i'm also building a couple Vintage Daimlers if anyone is interested that i could put details of on here if anyone wanted to build a model of one

cheers bob


----------



## A4K (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice work Bob -how original is she?

Evan


----------



## woljags (Mar 24, 2011)

She was totally original apart from the paintwork and seat coverings,although in american markings the service plate showed she was ex RAF, i improved her over my 3 years of ownership and planed to repaint her in her original markings but an extention at home needed doing so we sold her along with a couple of my other running Daimlers


----------



## A4K (Mar 24, 2011)

Shame you had to sell, but a roof over the head takes priority.


----------



## woljags (Mar 24, 2011)

a few more pics with my wonderful solemate Chris posing in her camo


----------



## A4K (Mar 24, 2011)

Gotta love a woman in greens 

Really nice work with the Willys, looks fairly pristine in the pics.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 24, 2011)

Very cool!! I love those old Willys. I came close to buying one a few years back, but didn't really have the space for it. Not in as good condition as yours though.


----------



## woljags (Mar 25, 2011)

these can be over restored,i've seen them with panel gaps as good as a modern car when they were thrown together for a purpose with panel beat marks, rough joints etc just painted over,this was fun and if you get a chance go and get one


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2011)

Not bad at all, shame you had to part with it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2011)

As a Jeep man, I really want to buy one of these one day.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 25, 2011)

I priced them a few months back and they can be quite expensive for one in as good of shape as this one. I saw them going for upwards of $16,000.


----------



## Glider (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone know what JEEP stood for?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2011)

There are several theories out about that. The most common is that it is just the way the GIs pronounced GP which stood for "General Purpose". Another theorie is that it evolved from the name GPW which is what Ford Called the vehicle. G is for Government, P is for its Wheelbase and W is for Willys-Overland.

I am just glad that Jeep has kept the famous grill as its signature for all of its vehicles.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool work!


----------



## woljags (Mar 25, 2011)

we sold her for £9500 2 months ago to a guy from Southampton,when these last pics were taken we spent an enjoyable afternoon driving around the small industrial estate where i store all the wedding cars


----------



## Glider (Mar 25, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> There are several theories out about that. The most common is that it is just the way the GIs pronounced GP which stood for "General Purpose". Another theorie is that it evolved from the name GPW which is what Ford Called the vehicle. G is for Government, P is for its Wheelbase and W is for Willys-Overland.
> 
> I am just glad that Jeep has kept the famous grill as its signature for all of its vehicles.



Appreciate the reply. The unofficial one I always liked was *J*ust *E*nough *E*ngineered *P*arts


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2011)

Better than Ford - 'Fix Or Repair Daily' 

With Chris (Adler) on the explanations. To expand on the GP version, read once she was first nicknamed 'jeepy' before they shortened it to 'jeep'.

Another explanation is in reference to the Popeye character Eugene the Jeep. This was a magical creature that had supernatural abilities (including travel between small spaces) and first appeared in 1936. Apparently when the new '1/4 ton 4X4 Utility Truck' appeared, soldiers were so impressed with it's performance that it was nicknamed after it.

(Personally I think both reasons are involved - the 'GP' designation may have helped put them in mind of the Jeep character.)

Whatever the reason(s), the Willys MB jeep and Volkswagen Schwimmwagen are my two favourite vehicles...would love either of them given the chance!


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeep
just empty every pocket
And I have, and use a Jeep.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 27, 2011)

tyrodtom said:


> Jeep
> just empty every pocket
> And I have, and use a Jeep.


 
They are not that bad, as long as you take the time to do regular maintenance and take of them. My 1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee hat 200k on her before she died and I never had any serious problems with her. Right now I am driving a 2005 Grand Cherokee and have had 0 problems as well.


----------



## woljags (Mar 27, 2011)

the early MB jeeps are a bit hard on the suspension,not really surprizing with lorry type springs and only 3 inches of foam seating for comfort,i saw a film recently of these jumping ditches with a gun being towed at the back,if these guys didn't have serieus back problems later on i would be amazed


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 27, 2011)

My Jeep is a 82 J10, I have no idea how many times the odometer turned over. I use it mostly to tow a circle track car to the local tracks, mechanically it's dependable, but with a 360, 4bbl, and gearing needed for towing in the mountains, keeping it in gas is emptying my rear pocket for sure.


----------

